#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Daily English Grammar TIP - Improving English the COOL way!!

## Sakshi Dutta

Hey FaaDoOs!

We are starting a new English Improvement series. We will publish a new cartoon everyday that will depict the correct usage of confusing English grammar and common mistakes we all do most of the times.

One TIP Each day!
*
Tip For Day 1-
*
 

*English Tip #1- Learn the difference between AFFECT & EFFECT and their usage in real life!*






  Similar Threads: English grammar for the utterly confused ebook free download pdf Dictionary Cambridge English Grammar - Check Your Vocabulary_2 Cambridge English Grammar Understanding the Basics English Grammar download The online English Grammar (245 pages)

----------


## Manish Kr. Singh

i am nt able to get the full excess 
how to get full excess...

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> i am nt able to get the full excess 
> how to get full excess...


  [MENTION=497]Manish Kr. Singh[/MENTION]   - I believe you mean Full access. Every user on this site has full access to every module. Can you please elaborate on what you are unable to access.??

----------


## Manish Kr. Singh

unable to see the cartoon......
& if the cartoon is yet not displayed m sorry

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> unable to see the cartoon......
> & if the cartoon is yet not displayed m sorry


[MENTION=497]Manish Kr. Singh[/MENTION] - well there was some issue at our end. We have now sorted it out.

I am sure you will be able to view the First image now. We will publish the next image tomorrow and so on...

Feedback is appreciated!  :):

----------


## Manish Kr. Singh

it is good one
& i must say dat ur work is very appreciable.............u have good writing skills
thanxxx................. :): )

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

I know, I know..even i am always confused when to use who and when to use whom...! The example below should make things a little clear--

----------


## Manish Kr. Singh

that was a good one................. :): )
not very easy to understand..!!

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> that was a good one.................)
> not very easy to understand..!!


[MENTION=497]Manish Kr. Singh[/MENTION]- yeah i agree with you..it turned out to be a little difficult to comprehend. But then i hope.. i was able to deliver the message in it..

----------


## Manish Kr. Singh

yes..........i got it...... :): 
hope every1 goes deep & understands the meaning
& it was reallly nice

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Hi FaaDoOs

Bringing for you the cool new english tip on the usage of LAY & LIE. Hope you all like it!

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Hi FaaDoOs

I hope these english tips are helping you out in some way or another. Here is another TIP on the usage of aggravate and irritate. Hope you all like it.

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Hi Morons..oops..sorry..Hi FaaDoOs

You must have heard about Oxymorons in your english class, but never quite understood them. Well..just have a look at this cartoon, I am sure you will not only understand an oxymoron but will also be able to use them in your day to day life.
Keep ROCKING FaaDoOs! Good luck  :D:

----------

